# Air Compressor Replacement



## JoeNY (May 8, 2012)

The only tool I lost in hurricane Sandy was my 15 gallon Craftsman horizontal tank air compressor - due to space limitations, when I built the shop, the tank sat vertically with the motor/pump unit on the floor. 
It has to fit in a space that is 17" deep, 26" long and 39" high. I would prefer oil-less because I do use it for spraying finishes.
It looks like my options are the 20 gallon Campbell Hausfield HJ300299DI, which is 20 gal, 200psi [email protected] 90 psi for $300 at Lowes or the Craftsman 20 gal vertical (relocating the motor/pump) that is 3.8 [email protected] 90 psi for $230.
Thoughts on which is a better and more durable unit?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*would this work?*

It's a little taller, but no mods: http://www.harborfreight.com/18-horsepower-26-gallon-150-psi-oilless-air-compressor-68067.html
I've had good luck with my horizontal HF compressor. Noisy, but good performance.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JoeNY said:


> I would prefer oil-less because I do use it for spraying finishes.



I wouldn't disregard an oil lubed compressor just because you spray finishes. They are more quiet, and likely have a longer life. Because they are oil lubed doesn't mean that oil contaminates the air flow. Your setup can include a regulator and filter (away from the compressor), and a final disposable type bulb filter right on the gun. Proper setup, even for small areas can provide clean dry air.









 







.


----------



## JoeNY (May 8, 2012)

woodnthings - what is the difference between the 26 gallon 1.8 hp model you link and their 17 gallon 1.8 hp model www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/air...150-psi-psi-oilless-air-compressor-69666.html
The 17 gallon model is small enough to fit where I need it to go.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

JoeNY said:


> woodnthings - what is the difference between the 26 gallon 1.8 hp model you link and their 17 gallon 1.8 hp model www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/air-compressors/18-horsepower-17-gallon-150-psi-psi-oilless-air-compressor-69666.html
> The 17 gallon model is small enough to fit where I need it to go.


The size of the buffer. In general a compressor with a smaller capacity tank will run more often than one with a larger capacity tank.

Whether this matters depends on your usage. Filling car types, blowing dust off things, etc. would not matter.

Trying to run a sprayer, or pneumatic tools it may matter.

If the footprint is the same, so it fits in your space, I would go with the larger tank. Only $20 more.


----------



## JoeNY (May 8, 2012)

Decided to go with something I hope will be better than the Sears, Campbell Hausfeld and Harbor Freight units - Ingersoll Rand 20 gallon, 2 hp Garage Mate - www.ingersollrandproducts.com/am-en...pressors/portable-air-compressors/garage-mate
Rated at 5.2 cfm @ 90 psi, it has 30% more output than the other 20 gallon units.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Harbor Freight but I don't think much of their compressors. I had two different models which one I had to take back to the store for replacement shortly after buying it and they just don't last more than a year. On the other hand I have had a Speedair portable compressor and a Ingersol Rand T30 compressor which I have had since the early 1980 and are still using them. 

I did buy a oil-less compressor one time because it was lighter and easier to load in my truck but after a month of listening to it I gave it away. I couldn't stand the noise.


----------

